# Pine Log WMA-Turkeys



## Eshad (Mar 18, 2005)

Is there a good population of turkeys on Pine Log WMA?  Always wanted to go up there, maybe this will be the opportunity.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 18, 2005)

Turkey hunting at Pine Log to me is tougher than it used to be and it seems the population is down. Of course that is my own personal observations and may not be the case.

With all the logging they have been doing on PL, the place sure looks different from 10 years ago when most of the area was mature hardwoods. There are still plenty of hardwoods, but most of it is the more rugged hills and mountains.

Paulding would probably be a better WMA, but it is further and does have more people hunting it. Allatoona used to be a great WMA, but most of the land is limited to the corp land on the north side of the lake with not much land access.


----------



## Eshad (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Danny, I was just curious before making the trip.  With my son's baseball, open Saturdays will be few, so I want to make sure I make the right choice!


----------

